# Sunday - The Ascent of Reynolds Blue Ridge



## stackout (Sep 1, 2009)

9.25 miles
3,300 feet of climbing
5.9% average grade
Perfect pavement
No cars
Post-race party
Just off the Blue Ridge Parkway outside Blowing Rock, NC
Open to all - no license required
Do you have what it takes?
http://pre-reg.com/Users/RacerMain.aspx?Type=1&EventID=595


----------

